# THANKSGIVING PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## AVIE (Nov 19, 2020)

Okay buns! We've got about a week till the big day (here in the US at least). Anyone up for staging a special Thanksgiving, Autumn or Harvest themed photo shoot. Whatever you can think of, whether it's a cute background, props, full out turkey bunny suit, a drawing or a cute photo decked out with stickers... Just be sure to only leave any costume items on bun only long enough for photo. Let's start posting as soon as you have something!


----------



## AVIE (Nov 23, 2020)

Here's Ruby all ready for THANKSGIVING!


----------



## JoeyTheRabbit (Nov 25, 2020)

I live in the UK so I was not aware of this until now. I love photography so I tried to do this with my fidgety rabbit!


----------



## AVIE (Nov 25, 2020)

I love it!!!!!


----------



## NYAngela (Nov 26, 2020)

Not as artsy but here’s our baby loving is fall-themed chew toy/decor!


----------



## AVIE (Nov 26, 2020)

It's so sweet! Definitely Thanksgiving! These are all so cute together!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 26, 2020)

I haven't had time to take pictures of Theo today since we had family over, but I plan on sharing some fall-themed pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 28, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I haven't had time to take pictures of Theo today since we had family over, but I plan on sharing some fall-themed pictures tomorrow.


Well, I was going to get Fall pictures of Theo yesterday but we went Black Friday shopping and I didn't have time when we got back home. Today I had everything ready and when I went to get pictures, Theo was gassy. He is doing better now, but I'm not going to be able to get some cute pictures of him with his costume because I don't want to stress him out


----------



## AVIE (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh, I hope he feels better! Poor Theo! No hurry on the photo... Still looking forward to it. 

Does anyone have interest in a CHRISTMAS/YULETIDE/HANNUKAH PHOTO CHALLENGE? And then a Winter Photo Challenge in January? Valentine's Day...etc etc?


----------



## Nuage (Nov 28, 2020)

I do interest in that! I have a mini Santa hat!


AVIE said:


> Oh, I hope he feels better! Poor Theo! No hurry on the photo... Still looking forward to it.
> 
> Does anyone have interest in a CHRISTMAS/YULETIDE/HANNUKAH PHOTO CHALLENGE? And then a Winter Photo Challenge in January? Valentine's Day...etc etc?


----------



## Walnut (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## AVIE (Nov 29, 2020)

@Walnut l love that, bun with their pumpkin! So cute!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 30, 2020)

I will probably do a photo either this week or next week


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 30, 2020)

AVIE said:


> Oh, I hope he feels better! Poor Theo! No hurry on the photo... Still looking forward to it.
> 
> Does anyone have interest in a CHRISTMAS/YULETIDE/HANNUKAH PHOTO CHALLENGE? And then a Winter Photo Challenge in January? Valentine's Day...etc etc?



yes, that sounds awesome!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 30, 2020)

I hope him eating a leaf counts! he didn't fit in the basket so I had to improvise.


----------

